# von 98 auf XP, geht das so einfach?



## shithead (7. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute. Ich habe zzt WIN98 installiert und möchte mir nun XP kaufen, es gibt aber einige Fragen die für mich noch offen sind

1) Mein Win98 läuft auf FAT32, XP auf NTFS, oder? Kann ich auf fat32 XP installieren? oder stellt XP direkt auf ntfs um? Was passiert mit meinen anderen Partitionen die auf FAT32 laufen? werden die auch umgestellt (dann würden die doch gelöscht werden?!)

2) Kann ich die andere Partitionen die dann auf Fat32 laufen, überhaupt noch ansteuern, wenn XP die Windowspartition auf ntfs umstellt?

3) FAT32 kann max Dateiengrößen von 4GB bearbeiten, bzw speichern, oder täusche ich mich da, oder das liegt nur an win98? wenns doch an fat32 liegt, dann könnte ich mit XP wohl auch nicht einfach so dateien von mehr als 4gb erstellen, wenn ich XP auf FAT32 installiere, oder?

4) Ich hab irgendwas gehört, dass XP den PC des Users, oder seine User-Daten ausspioniert, stimmt das? Wenn ja, gibts da irgendwie Abhilfe.

5) Ich gehe per DFÜ mit dsl ins Netz, kann ich einfach alles so übernehmen wies bei 98 ist?

6) Ich hab außerdem PQ-DriveImage, das ist nicht auf der Windows Partion installiert, sondern auf einer anderen. Wenn ich jetzt XP draufmache und ich es einfach nicht zum laufen bekomme, kann ich dann ohne weiteres mein WIN98(auf fat32)-Image drüberlaufen lassen? Weil wenn XP auf ntfs umstellt dürfte es doch probleme geben?

7) nochmal zu 6): kann ich einfach per Startdiskette DOS laden und per DOS dann Driveimage laden? (lade das zzt auch per DOS wenn ich images erstellen oder überschreiben will) auch wenn XP auf der Windospartion ist, statt win98?

8) Gibts sonst noch etwas was ich bei der Umstellung von 98 auf XP beachten muss?

dann sag ich schonmal Danke im Voraus! Wäre nett wenn ihr die Fragen so beantworten könntet, wie ich sie auch formuliert hab, also ich meine mit 1), 2) .... 8)

bye shitty


----------



## zirag (7. Januar 2004)

Hi 
Also XP unterstützt sowohl NTFS und auch FAT32 , und FAT32 unterstützt größen bis 128 GB, 

zu 4) es gibt ein Tool :: XP ANTISPY , damit sendet Win nix mehr an MS

zu 5) klar kannst du mit DFÜ ins Netz

falls du noch Fragen hast , schreib einfach ( mit DriveImage hab ich keine Ahnung )


----------



## Dick Starbuck (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

1) Du kannst Windows XP auch auf eine FAT32 Partition installieren, jedoch würde ich generell NTFS empfehlen. Hier, bzw. hier findest du einige Unterschiede sowie Vor- und Nachteile aufgelistet. Die anderen Partitionen werden bei der Installation nicht verändert.

2) Du hast von einer NTFS Partition Zugriff auf FAT32 Partitionen, jedoch nicht umgekehrt. Ebenso unterstützt Windows XP beide Dateisysteme, unter Windows 98 hast du jedoch keinen Zugriff auf NTFS Partitionen.

3) Das liegt in der Tat an FAT32. FAT16 = max. 2 GB, FAT32 = max. 4GB, NTFS = keine Einschränkung. Ergo klappt das dann auch unter Windows XP nicht. 

4) Es gibt da Tools wie 'XP Anti Spy', etc., die undichte Stellen schließen. Einfach mal googlen.

5) Da gibt es keine nennenswerten Unterschiede.

6) Hmm.. nochmal genauer bitte. 

8) Es ist bunter.  

Gruß, Dick


----------



## seidenraupe (7. Januar 2004)

Du kannst aber win98 installiert lassen und win xp aif einer anderen partition installieren. dann hast 2 bs und beim booten kommt immer ein bootmanger mit welchen bs du starten willst.

mfg seidenraupe


----------



## zirag (7. Januar 2004)

@ Dick Starbuck

Fat32 unterstützt mehr als nur 4 GB ( ich hatte damals ne 40 GB HDD mit FAT32 partitioniert ) 

und das XP bunter ist , muss auch nicht sein , man kann es einstellen ob es bunt ist oder grau ( oberfläche ähnelt der von Win98 ) 


cu --ZiRaG--


----------



## Erpel (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zirag _
> *Fat32 unterstützt mehr als nur 4 GB ( ich hatte damals ne 40 GB HDD mit FAT32 partitioniert )
> *



Bei der 4Gb grenze geht es nicht um die Größe der Festplatte, sondern um die Maximale Größe einer Datei.


----------



## zirag (7. Januar 2004)

Oh tut mir leid , hab mich wohl verlesen , naja aber wer hat schon eine Datei die mehr als 4 GB ist  

--ZiRaG--


----------



## Dick Starbuck (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zirag _
> *Oh tut mir leid , hab mich wohl verlesen , naja aber wer hat schon eine Datei die mehr als 4 GB ist  *


Naja, bei Dingen wie Videobearbeitung, etc. kann das schonmal vorkommen. 

Und was das Bunt angeht: Klar kann mans abstellen, aber auf den ersten Blick ist es ein ganz schöner Schock. 

Gruß, Dick


----------



## shithead (7. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die bisherigen antworten!



> 6) Ich hab außerdem PQ-DriveImage, das ist nicht auf der Windows Partion installiert, sondern auf einer anderen. Wenn ich jetzt XP draufmache und ich es einfach nicht zum laufen bekomme, kann ich dann ohne weiteres mein WIN98(auf fat32)-Image drüberlaufen lassen? Weil wenn XP auf ntfs umstellt dürfte es doch probleme geben?
> 
> Dick Starbuck:
> 6) Hmm.. nochmal genauer bitte.



ich hab einfach die angst, dass ich auf meine daten nicht mehr zugreifen kann, wenn ich XP draufmache. mag sein, dass es fast unbegründet ist, aber ich arbeitet zzt an mehreren projekten, die  alle noch in der abstimmung sind und will nich alle meine psd, bilder, etc ... nur deshalb nochma auf etliche cds brennen, da es mehrere GB sind. deshalb wollte eigentlich nen zip oder rar machen und dann auf ne DVD brennen, wenn ich mir irgendwann nen dvdbrenner holen (die antwort auf die frage wer 4GB dateien hat  )
und meine eigentliche frage in 6) war, ob ich dann mein WIN98 image über die windowspartion laufen lassen kann, und ob das dann direkt wieder auf FAT32 umgestellt wird, oder muss ich da manuel auf fat32 umstellen und dann erst das Image drübermachen?


außerdem: Stellt XP von selbst auf ntfs um? wird das bei der installation gefragt? oder muss ich das selbst umstellen

bye


----------



## zirag (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von shithead _
> *Vielen Dank schon mal für die bisherigen antworten!
> 
> 
> ...



Bei FAT32 kann *EINE Datei* nicht größer als 4GB sein 
nicht z.B. ein Ordner 4GB mit 200 Dateien


----------



## Dick Starbuck (7. Januar 2004)

Die genauen Funktionen von DriveImage hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber ich denke, du wirst das schon manuell umpartitionieren müssen. Aber wenn es sich generll um wichtige Daten handelt, würde ich die vor der ganzen Aktion auf jeden Fall brennen oder alternativ auf die anderen Partitionen sichern. Denn da kann ihnen eigentlich nichts passieren. 

Windows XP wird dich beim Setup aber auf jeden Fall vor die Wahl stellen und nicht einfach irgendwas löschen oder nicht mehr lauffähig machen.


----------



## shithead (7. Januar 2004)

oke, dann hab ich noch ne frage 

fat32 kann nicht mehr als 4GB,ok. wenn aber die XP-Partition auf ntfs läuft, kann ich dann trotzdem auf meinen fat32-partitionen >4gb dateien erstellen? oder hängt das von systen der jeweiligen partion ab. ansonsten seh ich nur die möglichkeit eine meiner partitionen umzuverteilen bzw zu brennen und diese dann auf ntfs umzustellen
bye


----------



## zirag (7. Januar 2004)

Nein kannst du nicht 
das liegt am Dateisystem 

--ZiRaG--


----------



## shithead (7. Januar 2004)

oke, dann noch 2 hoffentlich letzte fragen

1) wie stellt man diese komischen "Net-Send-Messages" ab von wegen "Live  on www ...." ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine. Hab ich schon öfter bei Freunden gesehen

2) kann ich ohne weiteres 2 Netzwerkkarten einbauen, wenn ich denen unterschiedliche IPs geben, da ich eine nur für dsl und eine nur für die Verbindung zu meinem Laptop nutzen will, hab keine Lust mir nen Hub/Switch zu kaufen.

nochmal Vielen Dank allen Postern


----------



## Erpel (7. Januar 2004)

Also, die Nachrichten kannst du leicht abstellen, such mal nach "Nachrichtendienst" und abschalten oder so, findeste bestimmt hier und auch bei google genug anleitungen, bei Fragen einfach fragen.

Zu deinen Dateisystemsorgen:
Mit XP kann man auch Partitionen Konvertieren, also von Fat32 zu NTFS ohne Datenverlust.


----------



## zirag (7. Januar 2004)

Mit XP AntiSpy kannst du den NachrichtenDienst abschalten , ich würd das Programm auf jeden Fall benutzen , weil XP 20 % des InternetSpeed nicht freigibt , das kann man z.B. auch damit ändern usw.

ZiRaG

edit: und das mit 2 LANcards kannst du auch ohne weiteres machen


----------



## boris (7. Januar 2004)

Ich hab auch 2 Netzwerkkarten drinne und funktioniert wunderbar.
hab auch erst vor kurzem auf XP umgesattelt. Ist auf jeden Fall besser als 98


----------



## SpitfireXP (7. Januar 2004)

Moinsen.

Zu1: Denn Nachrichtendienst kann man unter Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Dienste aufrufen.
Einfach die Startopition auf manuell umstellen, und dann den dienst beenden.

Zu2: Du kannst zwei karten zusammen betreiben. Unter anderem kannst du auch eine Netzwerkbrücke einrichten, um mit deinem Laptop das DSL- Modem zu benutzen.

e/ Ich habe beispielsweise 4Netzwerkkarten. 2x100MBit, 1xFirewire, 1xWinTV-Nova


----------

